# Best way to find local furries



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

What's worked for you? I did the pounced.org thing and all it did was get me laid. That said, there's like five people in any one state that'll actually seriously want to get together and the law of diminishing returns definitely applies.

So I'm wondering where I can find more furry/lycanthropes/etc.. Keep in mind that lycanthropes are close enough to count as furries in my book. Just crazy, sort of wacky furries. THANX


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> What's worked for you? I did the pounced.org thing and *all it did was get me laid*. That said, there's like five people in any one state that'll actually seriously want to get together and the law of diminishing returns definitely applies.
> 
> So I'm wondering where I can find more furry/lycanthropes/etc.. Keep in mind that lycanthropes are close enough to count as furries in my book. Just crazy, sort of wacky furries. THANX



no


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> What's worked for you? I did the pounced.org thing and all it did was get me laid.



... That shit actually works? I gotta try this.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

I found a forum that is specifically for my general area. I don't know how many other forums there are like that, but if there is one, that's a good option IMO.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Walk around in a fursuit holding a sign that says 'Yiff Me!'. The furries will be all over you.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> ... That shit actually works? I gotta try this.


I just took a glance... I hope I will never have to use an online site using personal ads to get a mate, or even just a happy night. It really doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## Teco (Apr 9, 2010)

Wait. What kind of laid. Like gay laid or straight laid. Was it a good lay?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> Wait. What kind of laid. Like gay laid or straight laid. Was it a good lay?


He didn't get laid.


----------



## Teco (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He didn't get laid.



Did he tell you or are you in doubt as well?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> Did he tell you or are you in doubt as well?


It's obvious that he didn't.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's obvious that he didn't.



Dude gay furries are total whores. Just sayin'.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 9, 2010)

FA has many local groups now, and I'm sure there's a group for your area.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude gay furries are total whores. Just sayin'.



No.



PaulShepherd said:


> FA has many local groups now, and I'm sure there's a group for your area.



Why are you red? German Shepherds are not red one is laying next to me and she is black no red you LIAR!


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.



Yeah. Sorry I have to break it to you, but they are. :/


----------



## PaulShepherd (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you red? German Shepherds are not red one is laying next to me and she is black no red you LIAR!



That's how I roll.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why are you red? German Shepherds are not red one is laying next to me and she is black no red you LIAR!


I lol'd. I do like German Shepherds though.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you red? German Shepherds are not red one is laying next to me and she is black no red you LIAR!


Foxes aren't pink either, but you never called me out for it.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm registered on that but fuck everyone wants yiff there, eh. Obviously that's what it was made or.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

PaulShepherd said:


> That's how I roll.



Well you roll WROOOOOOOOOOONGLY!



SirRob said:


> Foxes aren't pink either, but you never called me out for it.



It's not pink =[


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 9, 2010)

VengeanceZ said:


> I'm registered on that but fuck everyone wants yiff there, eh. Obviously that's what it was made or.




When you're deprived of something, it becomes the one thing you want the most.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I just took a glance... I hope I will never have to use an online site using personal ads to get a mate, or even just a happy night. It really doesn't sound appealing.



Everything I say should be taken with a pinch of salt. Besides, the guys registered in my area aren't cute. 



8-bit said:


> Yeah. Sorry I have to break it to you, but they are. :/



Yeah, it's not that hard to believe. If I didn't know any better I'd say H&K is jealous. ;3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's not pink =[


I consider my fursona's fur to be salmon. That's a pinkish color.

Either way, it's definitely nowhere close to the color a red fox should be.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol, I just find it funny that I found three in my school, and identified them myself. Honestly, I can't think of any method to find nearby furries, other than using the interbutts, which can end badly.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

First, start going around town yelling "Yiff in hell, furfags!"
If anyone objects, they're probably a furry.
Then, tell them the truth behind your attention device, or just really tell them to "yiff in hell".
Your choice.

I've found that negative remarks attract alot more attention. Who's to say it wouldn't work in this scenario?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Lol, I just find it funny that I found three in my school, and identified them myself.


I'm one of the three furs in my school... 1 is gay, 1 is straight but is called gay by a fair number of people, and me, who is bi...  And we all sit together at lunch... XD


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

IFPL found like 6 guys in Warren, PA.  All of them are not in my high school and none of the have FA or FAF accounts.  Given the nature of the community, most of them may have already left.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm one of the three furs in my school... 1 is gay, 1 is straight but is called gay by a fair number of people, and me, who is bi...  And we all sit together at lunch... XD


Well, lets see. In my school, two of us are bi, and the other two are straight. Although kids have doubts about the one. The best thing, though, is that we were all pretty good friends, even before I forced a confession out of each of them. I have very few "close" friends, and they made up just about the whole of them. XD


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm one of the three furs in my school... 1 is gay, 1 is straight but is called gay by a fair number of people, and me, who is bi...  And we all sit together at lunch... XD


That must be horrible.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That must be horrible.


No it's rather fun. It's actually common knowledge that the gay one is a fur and gay. No flaming what so ever.  He is actually at FCN right now, and I'm jealous... >:[


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd recommend IFPL to look for somebody.  Chances are there is a fur in your area.  Outside of the US they are more difficult to find.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd recommend IFPL to look for somebody.  Chances are there is a fur in your area.  Outside of the US they are more difficult to find.


Is there a way to view stuff on that site without creating an account? I don't want furfags to know where I live, but I'm curious to see if there are any around me.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is there a way to view stuff on that site without creating an account? I don't want furfags to know where I live, but I'm curious to see if there are any around me.


Nope.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd recommend IFPL to look for somebody.  Chances are there is a fur in your area.  Outside of the US they are more difficult to find.


Holy Shit. There is, like, 30 within my zip code... O_O


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Nope.


If I make an account do I _have_ to put in a zip code/address/whatever or can I just make an account?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I make an account do I _have_ to put in a zip code/address/whatever or can I just make an account?



And the naysayer exposes his jealousy for all to see. 

A shocking development!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> And the naysayer exposes his jealousy for all to see.
> 
> A shocking development!


 
I wouldn't be so sure.
I can see H&K making an account just to troll a few furries...


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I make an account do I _have_ to put in a zip code/address/whatever or can I just make an account?


You have to put in a zip code, email and such. the email can be hidden though. Yes, you have to use a zip code, or else how would you find them in your area. >_>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> And the naysayer exposes his jealousy for all to see.
> 
> A shocking development!



I am not jealous of your gay buttsex for I am not gay.


Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I wouldn't be so sure.
> I can see H&K making an account just to troll a few furries...



Nope, I just wanna see if there are any lurking so I know whether or not I should fear for my life.



Seriman said:


> You have to put in a zip code, email and such. the email can be hidden though. Yes, you have to use a zip code, or else how would you find them in your area. >_>



By searching of course :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope, I just wanna see if there are any lurking so I know whether or not I should fear for my life.


 
Fear? _Never!_
You've got some form of weapon, don't you?
Just do a favor to society and bludgeon their reproductive organs so they can't multiply. 
You'll be a hero in my eyes.
*salutes*


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> By searching of course :V


Well, you can't access any of the site without entering a zipcode, email, and username... So you're fucked. For that site anyways... 

I'm a little creeped.  There is a furry within "0.0 miles" that updated his IFPL 4 months ago. He is an active furry, and potentially just a few doors down. What should I do?!?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not jealous of your gay buttsex for I am not gay.



Dude it's okay. You can admit you're a total bottom slut. We can deal with it.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Dude it's okay. You can admit you're a total bottom slut. We can deal with it.


 
Oooooooooooohhhh!
Fight, fight, fight, fight, fight!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Fear? _Never!_
> You've got some form of weapon, don't you?
> Just do a favor to society and bludgeon their reproductive organs so they can't multiply.
> You'll be a hero in my eyes.
> *salutes*



Of course I have guns. I will be sure to take them out.



Seriman said:


> Well, you can't access any of the site without entering a zipcode, email, and username... So you're fucked. For that site anyways...
> 
> I'm a little creeped.  There is a furry within "0.0 miles" that updated his IFPL 4 months ago. He is an active furry, and potentially just a few doors down. What should I do?!?



Be afraid.



GatodeCafe said:


> Dude it's okay. You can admit you're a total bottom slut. We can deal with it.



It's ok, everyone here wants to have sex with me, you're not the only one.

However, I will not let you.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Of course I have guns. I will be sure to take them out.


 
*sniff*
That's the spirit! 
If you get yiffed... I'll remember you as the bravest I have ever known.



Seriman said:


> He is an active furry, and potentially just a few doors down. What should I do?!?


 
Ever played Left 4 Dead?


----------



## Aleu (Apr 9, 2010)

i actually never thought of finding any furries near me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

God damn the curiosity is building... but I know posting your zip code on the internet for all to see is probably not the smartest idea in the world.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn the curiosity is building... but I know posting your zip code on the internet for all to see is probably not the smartest idea in the world.



alias :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn the curiosity is building... but I know posting your zip code on the internet for all to see is probably not the smartest idea in the world.



Find something not too far away and post that. It will still give you the milage between your arbitrary point and your actual zip code.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

There, I'm on pounced.org. I think everyone here should sign up and reap the benefits of teh gay sex. You know you want it, H&K.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damn the curiosity is building... but I know posting your zip code on the internet for all to see is probably not the smartest idea in the world.


If you don't put your name in, no one will know it's you...   You can even use an anonymous email if you'd like.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There, I'm on pounced.org. I think everyone here should sign up and reap the benefits of teh gay sex. You know you want it, H&K.


No.

I looked on there once and there was a gay furry one town over looking for buttsex =[


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's ok, everyone here wants to have sex with me, you're not the only one.
> 
> However, I will not let you.



Sorry, I'm not into emotional girly-boys. Nice try at playing hard to get but I'm not interested.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> There, I'm on pounced.org. I think everyone here should sign up and reap the benefits of teh gay sex. You know you want it, H&K.


LOL you're the first ad on the homepage. Nice ad, by the way. :3 ^_^


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> gay furry ... looking for buttsex



Redundant statement is redundant.

But seriously, if you don't want to have buttsex don't bend over, it's simple. I just signed up hoping to find someone else on campus who is also a furry. No ulterior motives here, no sirree.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Redundant statement is redundant.
> 
> But seriously, if you don't want to have buttsex don't bend over, it's simple. I just signed up hoping to find someone else on campus who is also a furry. No ulterior motives here, no sirree.



It's creepy how much you look like my childhood friend. That's all I have to say about your add.

...

I lied. 'Quick Yiff'? I thought you had standards. I kid.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Sorry, I'm not into emotional girly-boys. Nice try at playing hard to get but I'm not interested.



Good.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> Redundant statement is redundant.
> 
> But seriously, if you don't want to have buttsex don't bend over, it's simple. I just signed up hoping to find someone else on campus who is also a furry. No ulterior motives here, no sirree.



Your profile says otherwise.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> I lied. 'Quick Yiff'? I thought you had standards. I kid.


Heehee. I DID have it unticked, but then at the last minute I ticked it off. I wouldn't literally meet someone for the sole purpose of sex, I just didn't want to give the impression that I was only looking for a stable relationship either.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

I checked that horrible website called "pounced". Thankfully, nobody was in my area, but some were dangerously close...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, that didn't take long. Someone responded to my ad. Totally not gonna happen based on his profile.  See, I do have standards.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

So should I make an account on that furry locater website.... hmmm...


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, that didn't take long. Someone responded to my ad. Totally not gonna happen based on his profile.  See, I do have standards.



Bet it's someone from FAF. Or a lurker.

I'm going to be a mean Browder and demand that you post his profile. I mean, we don't want you to date anyone we wouldn't.

 :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Bet it's someone from FAF. Or a lurker.
> 
> I'm going to be a mean Browder and demand that you post his profile. I mean, we don't want you to date anyone we wouldn't.
> 
> :3



That would be too mean for me. :3 But I'll PM it.


----------



## Teco (Apr 9, 2010)

I had my pounced profile as looking only for females, cause I'm straight but seeing as I'm basically looking for everybody for nothing in specific I checked just about everything... I wonder if I get anything now.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> I had my pounced profile as looking only for females, cause I'm straight but seeing as I'm basically looking for everybody for nothing in specific I checked just about everything... I wonder if I get anything now.



Waits for reply saying Teco's ad was answered by a guy.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Waits for reply saying Teco's ad was answered by a guy.


He doesn't need to say it. We all know one did.


----------



## Browder (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do furries need their own dating site anyway?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why do furries need their own dating site anyway?


I have no idea. I like the idea of a website that shows furries in each state/area/whatever, but a _dating site?_ Really?


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I did the pounced.org thing and all it did was get me laid. That said, there's like five people in any one state that'll actually seriously want to get together and the law of diminishing returns definitely applies.



This just reinstates why I hate the general population and why humans are horrible...

Lets just have sex and nothing else! I hope you don't get any diseases while you do me in!1! Thanx! ._. *sigh*

*RRRAAAGGGEEE!!*


----------



## Teco (Apr 9, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Waits for reply saying Teco's ad was answered by a guy.


Its a pretty tame ad. Which might be why it hasn't gotten any replies.

MAYBE I SHOULD BE MORE EXTREME.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

So should I make an account on the IFPL site or not :V


----------



## Teco (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So should I make an account on the IFPL site or not :V


Do it

Also, Pfft. I changed the title of my ad to "Not a Fat Guy." I should get some looks now. SO EXTREME.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So should I make an account on the IFPL site or not :V



No, if you do you will immediately be raeped by three dudes who think they are foxes.

Nike.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Can you delete an account on there after you make it?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Browder said:


> Why do furries need their own dating site anyway?


I agree with this statement.



Heckler & Koch said:


> So should I make an account on the IFPL site or not :V


Why not? What have you got to lose except 5 minutes? I say do it.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> No, if you do you will immediately be raeped by three dudes who think they are foxes.
> 
> Nike.


If you make your info anonymous, no one can contact you. All that will happen is your name will be in the DB. No harm done.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Can you delete an account on there  after you make it?


No I don't think so... I saw some accounts that haven't been updated for over 10 years... They were still in the DB.

*Multi-Quote is a wonderful thing.*


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 9, 2010)

apparently there are alot of girl furries in my school my that friend laura knows


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree with this statement.
> 
> Why not? What have you got to lose except 5 minutes? I say do it.
> 
> ...



Cause I'll be posting my zip code online on a furry website.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 9, 2010)

I may be old-fashioned in the sense I usually just saunter through life and if I meet someone...... well then great!


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

I seriously can't be the only one :<


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause I'll be posting my zip code online on a furry website.


Well, just so you know, FAF can find your fairly precise location just by tracking your IP. I know, because I had a friend on my host server for a website I used to run, I googled "IP Tracker", typed his IP in, and it gave me a lot of info on where his IP was broadcasting from.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Well, just so you know, FAF can find your fairly precise location just by tracking your IP. I know, because I had a friend on my host server for a website I used to run, I googled "IP Tracker", typed his IP in, and it gave me a lot of info on where his IP was broadcasting from.


Yes but most people don't go through that much effort :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but most people don't go through that much effort :V



All of the staff on this forum have access to the forum's IP tracker. They're one click away from finding out where your last post originated from.  Don't be so paranoid, you aren't the only person in your zip code.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but most people don't go through that much effort :V


You tempt me to do it just to spite you. :V


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes but most people don't go through that much effort :V


Than what's your problem with putting it into a different site? No one can see the exact zip code, it's just rated "Very near, near or not too far" in distances away from your anonymous zip code.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> All of the staff on this forum have access to the forum's IP tracker. They're one click away from finding out where your last post originated from.  Don't be so paranoid, you aren't the only person in your zip code.


I am hilariously paranoid though, always have been.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

The best way to find local furries? By not looking in a barber shop or a gym.


----------



## CFox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am hilariously paranoid though, always have been.




ARGH, JUST DO IT! >;c So this thread can eventually die a slow death.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am hilariously paranoid though, always have been.


I'm actually very paranoid IRL, but not as _nearly_ as much online...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm actually very paranoid IRL, but not as _nearly_ as much online...


But I don't want some creepy fuck finding me IRL, or some idiot spamming my phone with calls or something.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't want some creepy fuck finding me IRL, or some idiot spamming my phone with calls or something.


hey, be nice to us creepy fucks. >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't want some creepy fuck finding me IRL, or some idiot spamming my phone with calls or something.


Post your info on 4chan. :3


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't want some creepy fuck finding me IRL, or some idiot spamming my phone with calls or something.


As I said, IFPL doesn't give out your zip code, it only gives out your email if you ask it to, and the only way other than an unlikely hacking of the servers will reveal ANY way for them to get your phone number. I won't force it on you, but I will say that I really think you have nothing to lose, and then you can see just how fucked you are on furry density in your general area.


----------



## Teco (Apr 9, 2010)

I did IFPL. No one of real interest nearby.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

What a worthless website. I click "furries" to view the people near me, and it prompts me to log in. I log in, and it takes me back to the main page. I hit "furries", and it prompts me to log in again, infinity repeating over and over.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Teco said:


> I did IFPL. No one of real interest nearby.


'cept Bubba, the 400 pound bunny babyfur. :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What a worthless website. I click "furries" to view the people near me, and it prompts me to log in. I log in, and it takes me back to the main page. I hit "furries", and it prompts me to log in again, infinity repeating over and over.


Gotta' enable 'dem 'dare kookies.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What a worthless website. I click "furries" to view the people near me, and it prompts me to log in. I log in, and it takes me back to the main page. I hit "furries", and it prompts me to log in again, infinity repeating over and over.





Taren Fox said:


> Gotta' enable 'dem 'dare kookies.


This.

Gratz on making an account, by the way.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm on my laptop now. Watching Predator. Oh and it still doesn't work.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm on my laptop now. Watching Predator. Oh and it still doesn't work.


Is Chris Hanson the protagonist in that movie?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm on my laptop now. Watching Predator. Oh and it still doesn't work.


Have fun with that. I'm getting off. I have shit to do tomorrow, and I don't want to wake up at noon because I stayed up too late.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Have fun with that. I'm getting off.


o murr :B


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Seriously though am I the only one who has issues with that site?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously though am I the only one who has issues with that site?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


>


No I am not doing it wrong the site itself is doing it wrong >=[

Seriously I can look edit my profile but if I click on any other link it logs me out and prompts me to log in.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Seriously though am I the only one who has issues with that site?


I think so. It worked fine for me right away... 

EDIT: Oh! it might have a special secret filter that only allows furries in that look at yiff and such! :V



Taren Fox said:


> o murr :B


Hehe I didn't even realize that... :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok. That site is terrible. I even tried it in IE and it didn't work.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

You're just fucking stupid.

Click on browse - by state - pick your state and get laid. A weird baby could do it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok. That site is terrible. I even tried it in IE and it didn't work.


How many viruses did you get?


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok. That site is terrible. I even tried it in IE and it didn't work.


That sucks... Sorry about that man. Damn. Now I feel like a dick for making you want to do it, and now you can't... :/


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> You're just fucking stupid.
> 
> Click on browse - by state - pick your state and get laid. A weird baby could do it.


That made me LOL. Sorry...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That made me LOL. Sorry...



Don't be sorry. Come close and lol right in my face. I want to feel your warm lol entering my lungs.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> Don't be sorry. Come close and lol right in my face. I want to feel your warm lol entering my lungs.


::sprays hot steamy LOLs into your maw::


----------



## Mentova (Apr 9, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> You're just fucking stupid.
> 
> Click on browse - by state - pick your state and get laid. A weird baby could do it.



I'm not on pounced dumb shit, it's a different site. Now go pretend you got gay furry buttsex


Taren Fox said:


> How many viruses did you get?


over 9000


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> That made me LOL. Sorry...


 
Your name just pulled a ninja on me.
Please tell me you just got your name changed from Takshent (Or whatever) Fox. Otherwise, I'm seriously going to question my sanity, as if being furry didn't already do a good job of that.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 9, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not on pounced dumb shit, it's a different site. Now go pretend you got gay furry buttsex
> 
> *over 9000*


Oshit. Don't worry, I won't post the meme.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Your name just pulled a ninja on me.
> Please tell me you just got your name changed from Takshent (Or whatever) Fox. Otherwise, I'm seriously going to question my sanity, as if being furry didn't already do a good job of that.


No. And I'm not the smut artist either.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 9, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> No. And I'm not the smut artist either.


 
I could've sworn I saw your name as something different...

Smut artist?
Who-...? Nevermind. I don't even want to go there.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Apr 9, 2010)

If you build it they will come...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I could've sworn I saw your name as something different...
> 
> Smut artist?
> Who-...? Nevermind. I don't even want to go there.


Taurin Fox


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Taurin Fox


 
Not going to google it, not going to google it, not going to google it...
<.<
>.>
...
*googles*
My brain tried to fight the images... And lost. 

The impact of what I've witnessed = Mike Tyson
My brain = some nameless and small asian dude who is fairly decent at ping-pong.

There is no recovery for me.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Ya, I'm not a big fan of his art.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ya, I'm not a big fan of his art.


 
Look at what he has done to me.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Look at what he has done to me.


Better get some eyedrops. Pink eye is very contagious.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Better get some eyedrops. Pink eye is very contagious.


 
SHARE MY PAIN.
*plucks out an eye and throws it at you*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm still pissed off that damn site doesn't work.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still pissed off that damn site doesn't work.


 
KILL IT.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm still pissed off that damn site doesn't work.


Just join pounced. It's more popular.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

hey i have not tryed to hard but just use words like digident, or yiff, but beware you might have to explain what it means


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

as awsome as pounced sounds, is there a straight website?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> hey i have not tryed to hard but just use words like digident, or yiff, but beware you might have to explain what it means


What the heck is digident?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> as awsome as pounced sounds, is there a straight website?


um... Pounced is a personals/friend finding website. Not a gay pride site.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> um... Pounced is a personals/friend finding website. Not a gay pride site.



oh well how it has been dicribed you could see my reasoning, and digident is where you walk on the front of your feet like dogs, mite have spelled it wrong, its also called digigrade


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 10, 2010)

craigslist?


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 10, 2010)

My normal friends are just fine thanks.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 10, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> My normal friends are just fine thanks.


^this


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 10, 2010)

Best way to find local furries? Paint this in the rear window of your car.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Best way to find local furries? Paint this in the rear window of your car.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 10, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


>



No no your confused it's the opposite of that.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

i call win on the car tactic :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

How do they not feel uncomfortable driving around with Giant Tits McGee on the back of their car?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

well my friends sisters lisence plate is bfme710. i think you can guess the fail, ps its not a custom plate


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Nah, it's female art aka EWW.....

Hehe, id' draw a huge dick on mine. Not really


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well my friends sisters lisence plate is bfme710. i think you can guess the fail, ps its not a custom plate


What's so bad about that?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

get your mind in the gutter bfme. ill give you a hint its not best friend me


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 10, 2010)

I kind of lost interest in looking for furs irl to hang with X3.  I did once go on one of those state fur sites but it was dead.  Anyways, really can't meet anyone cause I'm still "young"


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> get your mind in the gutter bfme. ill give you a hint its not best friend me


butt fuck me?

If that's the first thing that comes to mind then damn son, you're a pervert .


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 10, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> butt fuck me?
> 
> If that's the first thing that comes to mind then damn son, you're a pervert .



Took me a while to think of somethin' but yeah, that's basically the first thing to come to mind. He WAS sorta hinting at something inappropriate though so I knew what to sniff out hehe.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 10, 2010)

Also I'm _still_ pissed that damn site didn't work.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

my dad guessed it right away same with me. i guess i just have a dirty mind


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 10, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> What's worked for you? I did the pounced.org thing and all it did was get me laid. That said, there's like five people in any one state that'll actually seriously want to get together and the law of diminishing returns definitely applies.
> 
> So I'm wondering where I can find more furry/lycanthropes/etc.. Keep in mind that lycanthropes are close enough to count as furries in my book. Just crazy, sort of wacky furries. THANX



Wait pounced.org?? and laid? I'm there. but really, I don't know how to find any, I found one on here that is close, but never met anyone other than me, that is a furry... that I know of anyway


----------



## Shaui (Apr 11, 2010)

The best way to find local furries is to get your butt off the computer and outside!
It took me a while to get this right 3:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaui said:


> The best way to find local furries is to get your butt off the computer and outside!
> It took me a while to get this right 3:



But what do you do once you are outside? :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually, I was in a sushi resturant yesterday and two guys came and sat at the next table. I was convinced one was Blacksnip and asked him.

He was all "sorry...?" so I repeated the name and got some confused looks.

And Harebelle never spoke to maybe-furries again.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Nah, it's female art aka EWW.....


I should slap you with my tits. HARD.


----------



## Icky (Apr 11, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Best way to find local furries? Paint this in the rear window of your car.


This post made me sad inside.


mystery_penguin said:


>


And this one made me want to kick puppies.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 11, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I should slap you with my tits. HARD.



do it, but let me record it, then do me :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> do it, but let me record it, then do me :3


But you're not as flamboyantly gay as he is, so what's the point? >:[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm waiting for the day someone confronts me about my YIFF shirt. I've only got confused looks and questions from old rednecks so far...


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 11, 2010)

The best way I meet Furs in my town is to hit up a few raves while wearing my ears and tail. After that I can usually find out where a furmeet is being held.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm waiting for the day someone confronts me about my YIFF shirt. I've only got confused looks and questions from old rednecks so far...



I don't understand why you would even get that. Assuming no-one knows what yiff means, surely it just looks like some random word on a random shirt and no-one would even notice it.

Unless it says "SOMEONE PLEASE YIFF ME IN MY FOXHOLE" then I could understand the looks.

What does it actually say?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I don't understand why you would even get that. Assuming no-one knows what yiff means, surely it just looks like some random word on a random shirt and no-one would even notice it.
> 
> Unless it says "SOMEONE PLEASE YIFF ME IN MY FOXHOLE" then I could understand the looks.
> 
> What does it actually say?


My friend made it for me as a joke. It's just an all-black shirt that says "YIFF" in bold white letters. I wear it sometimes when I hang out with them for shits and giggles, and for the potential hilarious shit people might say.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> My friend made it for me as a joke. It's just an all-black shirt that says "YIFF" in bold white letters. I wear it sometimes when I hang out with them for shits and giggles, and for the potential hilarious shit people might say.



If that's all it says I don't know why anyone would even notice.

Sounds like fun though. If I wasn't a pussy I'd give it a try too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> If that's all it says I don't know why anyone would even notice.
> 
> Sounds like fun though. If I wasn't a pussy I'd give it a try too.


Some people do. I get glances from stereotypically nerdy looking people, and some old redneck guy the other day ask me what it means.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Some people do. I get glances from stereotypically nerdy looking people, and some old redneck guy the other day ask me what it means.



Then like a true furry you showed him your porn and told him all your fetishes.


Heckler, I am dissapoint.


----------



## CFox (Apr 11, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But what do you do once you are outside? :3



Do you really want to know? ;3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 11, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Then like a true furry you showed him your porn and told him all your fetishes.
> 
> 
> Heckler, I am dissapoint.


No, my friend burst out laughing and I told him "don't ask, it's an inside joke" and we walked away to go look at more guns.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 11, 2010)

lol you actually WANT to find local furries?! 

what the fucks wrong with you!?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

The best way to find local furries? Find people WHO ARE AWESOME and not weird or creepy at all.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The best way to find local furries? Find people WHO ARE AWESOME and not weird or creepy at all.



LULZ


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 11, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> LULZ


siris post.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 11, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> siris post.



siris post.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Sex is for immature people.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Sex is for immature people.


Feels good man.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Feels good man.


 Did I mention you won't get AIDs?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Did I mention you won't get AIDs?


Whew. That's good to hear.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whew. That's good to hear.


 But you'll still get Gonorhea from the swimming pool.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

the 2 furs I hang out with rather just keep it the three of us.
we be fine hiding with anime folks


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> the 2 furs I hang out with rather just keep it the three of us.
> we be fine hiding with anime folks


But the AIDS o-o



Yay, your avy still has b00b135


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> But you'll still get Gonorhea from the swimming pool.


Shit happens. D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shit happens. D:


Oh noes D=


And than you die x.=.x




And you're born again as a caterpillar =D



And than you get snatched up by a bird.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> But the AIDS o-o
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, your avy still has b00b135


no no we catch weeabooitis but us being furries is already counteracted by being furfags
cleverly hidden boobs :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no no we catch weeabooitis but us being furries is already counteracted by being furfags
> cleverly hidden boobs :V


 xD Lol

But they're too big to be hidden!


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> xD Lol
> 
> But they're too big to be hidden!


thats the secret padding in the armor


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> thats the secret padding in the armor


 Ahhh... Clever XD I see what you did there


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Stumble across one fur. Once you do that, finding others is easy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stumble across one fur. Once you do that, finding others is easy.


 
what if you also stumble upon a fur who is also looking and cant find almost no one?


----------



## Icky (Apr 12, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> what if you also stumble upon a fur who is also looking and cant find almost no one?



It depends.

Do you believe in love?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Best way to find furs? The smell is a good giveaway.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn Taren, I can smell ya all the way over 'ere >.>


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Wear something around school that is furry-related, but doesn't stand out, and that only other furs would notice?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Damn Taren, I can smell ya all the way over 'ere >.>


o murr


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> o murr



Quite the musky odor frankly. I'll murr n' purr with ya ^_^


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Wear something around school that is furry-related, but doesn't stand out, and that only other furs would notice?



any ideas. dont want to use yiff cause of fear to explain it and there might be some furries haters like there is at my school


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> any ideas. dont want to use yiff cause of fear to explain it and there might be some furries haters like there is at my school


Wear a shirt that says "Got Tailhole?".

That'd be totally cool.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 12, 2010)

my friends would still take it the wrong way. why does the fandom have so many sexual themes


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> any ideas. dont want to use yiff cause of fear to explain it and there might be some furries haters like there is at my school


I wish I had an idea... If I did, I would be doing it tomorrow... :/


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> any ideas. dont want to use yiff cause of fear to explain it and there might be some furries haters like there is at my school



What are some things that might tip you off to someone being a furry?

A little tail keychain would work. A shirt with an anthro on it as well.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What are some things that might tip you off to someone being a furry?
> 
> A little tail keychain would work. A shirt with an anthro on it as well.


Where might I acquire these? :3 I am sure going to get some, after I tell the folks though...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

>.=.< Why would you show off that you're furry?


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.< Why would you show off that you're furry?



FURRY PRIDE BRAH. DON'T BE A H8ER!! :V


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> >.=.< Why would you show off that you're furry?


To meet more? I have more RL furry friends than some, 2, but it is still lonely. I want MOAR! D:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> FURRY PRIDE BRAH. DON'T BE A H8ER!! :V


Tch, how would you be proud of being a furry. I am ashamed! Dishonour to my family!!!





Seriman said:


> To meet more? I have more RL furry friends than some, 2, but it is still lonely. I want MOAR! D:


So you can have a bukakke session!


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> So you can have a bukakke session!


Uh... What's that? *feels dumb for not knowing*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to think that I'd never find another furry where I lived, but as I found out, Puerto Ricans are so proud of being Puerto Rican, that someone decided to make a group of Puerto Rican furries. Right, El Furicuazo?

Thanks for uniting the furs of the Island of Enchantment!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

If you Google and ask around, you can probably find some kind of "-insert state here-" furmeet or furry group and go from there, asking locals what's been working for them. I know of three separate ones now that go on in central Minnesota and the Twin Cities area.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 12, 2010)

I found a forum made just for furs in my general area. I have yet to really use it, because I'm too young to go around looking for other furs outside my school...


----------

